# tips and tricks



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

Anybody have any neat little tips aor tricks they use? Maybe something you made to help yerself out. Just wonderin what yall do to make things easier on the line.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't really have any tricks but I do have some tips for you.

1. If you only remember one of these tips remember this. You are smarter than any animal. You may not have the experience yet to catch them in numbers but you are smarter. I don't know if you believe in the bible or not but I do. God said "Man will rule over all other living things" and I believe this is true. At times it may seem like the animal you are after is uncatchable. They are not! Patience and learning from your mistakes will pay off big time for you.

2. Use a setting bucket and a remake bucket for carrying your equipment in. The tools in the setting bucket will be used only for making new sets and the remake bucket and tools will be made for just that, remakes. If using only one bucket for both jobs your equipment will be contaminated in no time.

3. Have your locations planned in advance and know where you will be placing your traps in that location. By wondering around a location looking for a place to set a trap you are just shooting yourself in the foot. You will leave to much human scent in the area and canines will avoid it like the plague. When you are done making your set, brush away any footprints with a gloved hand or whisk broom and get out. Don't stand there looking at your set wondering if your trap is placed right or if your dirt hole is deep enough. Everything should be close to the way it needs to be anyway which leads me to #4.

4. Practice making sets during the summer. Get a good book that shows your basic sets (dirt hole, flat set, post set), use the equipment that you will be using on the line, go into the backyard or where ever you can and start making sets. Dig your trap bed, pound your stake, ect... Use a tape measure and measure the distance of how far back your trap needs to be from the attractor and measure the offset of your trap as well. If the book says to place your trap 9 inches back and off set 2 inches than do that and measure it so you know what it looks like. Embed these images into your brain so when your out on the line and making your set you know exactly what you need to do for what ever your situation is.

5. If a location is good enough for one trap then it's good enough for two. Your selling yourself short if your only putting one trap in a location.

6. Keep it simple and ask questions.


----------



## Clenly187 (Jan 17, 2008)

thankx that was some good advice :beer:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

http://www.ndfhta.com/tips.htm

Still a work in progress!


----------

